# Heard County



## toolmkr20

How's it shaping up for you fellas? Anyone got any good pics to share of some Heard County giants their after this year? Good luck to everyone this season.


----------



## Hunter922

We will be there off and on. Our primary property is In Cobb. Heard use to be hot but it has lost some of its luster over the last 5-10 years. Still has some good deer but nothing like it use to be.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Bump for this thread.

I've had a pretty good bow season as far as seeing deer. Plenty of small 1-2 year old bucks and also some does. Considering the hot weather I was pleased to see what I did. Most have been seen coming from oaks and going towards thick bedding areas.


----------



## Buckhead

Hunter922 said:


> We will be there off and on. Our primary property is In Cobb. Heard use to be hot but it has lost some of its luster over the last 5-10 years. Still has some good deer but nothing like it use to be.



I agree.  Have been hunting the same land for over 30 years.  On our property, the deer hunting peaked in the 80's and 90's.  Since then, not seeing near as many deer.  Not sure if it is hunting pressure, development, coyotes, clear cutting, disease or what.  It used to be common to see 15 - 20 deer per sitting.  These days, I can go an entire weekend without seeing a deer.  Still some nice bucks though.


----------



## hunter922jr

Buckhead said:


> I agree.  Have been hunting the same land for over 30 years.  On our property, the deer hunting peaked in the 80's and 90's.  Since then, not seeing near as many deer.  Not sure if it is hunting pressure, development, coyotes, clear cutting, disease or what.  It used to be common to see 15 - 20 deer per sitting.  These days, I can go an entire weekend without seeing a deer.  Still some nice bucks though.



Hunted Heard Saturday and today. Three Saturday and Skunked today. We did not hear one shot Saturday between daylight and 11:45 AM when we got down..


----------



## Buckhead

Our club is near Corinth.  I didn't hunt opening weekend, but several of our members reported seeing lots of deer and are optimistic about this season.  Some decent bucks on trail cams also.  

One of our members swears he saw a hog, but couldn't get a shot.  That would be a first on our property.


----------



## ehunt

I need to get on some heard land again. Pm me if y'all hear anything. For some reason I love hunting heard. The LATE RUT in heard is awesome


----------



## Jay Hughes

Seen lots of chasing on our place!


----------



## PAW-PAW BUCK

Any of you seen any scrapes or rubs yet.


----------



## outdoorlife99

*South of river*

Anyone seeing any rut activity south of the river, darn if I can tell what the bucks are doing


----------



## Dustin Pate

PAW-PAW BUCK said:


> Any of you seen any scrapes or rubs yet.



Yes, they starting popping up very good about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## PAW-PAW BUCK

Thanks Dustin,   I have several pics of Bucks with there heads thrashing about in licking branches of known scrapes from last year,and doe's smelling the licking branches but no scrapes or rubs yet.  that is in the little Texas area.


----------



## Ehampt

was there weekend after T giving and it was dead as a door nail. Has it picked up yet? Hoping to come this weekend......


----------



## Hunter922

ehunt said:


> I need to get on some heard land again. Pm me if y'all hear anything. For some reason I love hunting heard. The LATE RUT in heard is awesome



The property we have leased will need a few members. My membership will not be renewed. I'm almost positive this will be my last venture into Heard County to lease or hunt deer. Pathetic.


----------



## dixiejacket

Seeing deer most every time in the stand.  Haven't seen the right one yet but that doesn't mean it is a bad year.  Having a blast!


----------



## Buckhead

Activity has really slowed.  The rut is over.  At our club, we are seeing some deer, but nothing like we did in November.  

So far this season, no big ones taken on our property.  We know they are here, trail cam pictures to prove it.  Even some during the day.  I plan to get out a couple more times before the season ends.


----------



## toolmkr20

Buckhead said:


> Activity has really slowed.  The rut is over.  At our club, we are seeing some deer, but nothing like we did in November.
> 
> So far this season, no big ones taken on our property.  We know they are here, trail cam pictures to prove it.  Even some during the day.  I plan to get out a couple more times before the season ends.



What part of Heard do you hunt. Our rut is just now starting to get going. Its been this way the last 18 yrs I have hunted in West Heard County. Every year I hear how the rut is around Thanksgiving but never seen any evidence of it. Just curious is all.


----------



## gma1320

toolmkr20 said:


> What part of Heard do you hunt. Our rut is just now starting to get going. Its been this way the last 18 yrs I have hunted in West Heard County. Every year I hear how the rut is around Thanksgiving but never seen any evidence of it. Just curious is all.


Same for us in west heard.  No sign till after thanksgiving and,bucks were chasing this past Friday.  Found a fresh scrape coming out yesterday that wasn't there when I went in


----------



## Buckhead

toolmkr20 said:


> What part of Heard do you hunt. Our rut is just now starting to get going. Its been this way the last 18 yrs I have hunted in West Heard County. Every year I hear how the rut is around Thanksgiving but never seen any evidence of it. Just curious is all.



Our club is near Corinth.  Part of our property borders Coweta, so about as far east as you can get in Heard.


----------

